# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  التجمع لامهات الصفوف التاسيسيه من الروضه وحتى الصف 3 الابتدائي

## امـ الامارات

الأم مُعَلِمة في البيت 
امهات اتمنى نفتح هذا الملف عشان نفيد ونستفيد 

*يبتدي هذا التجمع من الروضه اول وثاني روضه والصف الاول والصف الثاني و الصف الثالث ابتدائي*
منها نكتب شو يا خذو عيالنا ها الاسبوع 
وكيف نعلمهم في البيت 
وكيف لازم نرتب وقتنا للي عندها اكثر من واحد في المدرسه 
وكيف تخلين عياليج يحبون ادراسه في البيت 
وكيف اسلوبكم في التعليم 
الي عندها افكار او اوراق عمل اتمنى ما تقصر تحطهم لنا 
اتمنى المشارك من جميع الامهات 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## امـ الامارات

> اتمنى التوفيق لعيالنا واي ام عندها ورق عمل ياريت ما تبخل علينا

----------


## امـ الامارات

> هذه ملفات مهمه لاولياء الامور تعلمهم كيف يدرسو اولادهم مادة اللغه العربيه للصف الاول 
> مهمه جداً 
> http://www.gulfup.com/Xog4zqoig4b4co
> http://www.gulfup.com/X6417ahz8b0us
> http://www.gulfup.com/X21ce5e0swio0s
> http://www.gulfup.com/X6416bqk2xnkl
> http://www.gulfup.com/Xog6tvbbxo0gcc
> 
> يا حبوبات هذا كان موقع تحميل اذا ما انفتح خبروني عشان اشوف طريقه ثانيه و لو انفتح خبروني عشان استمر انزل بهذه الطريقه





> أوراق عمل للصف الأول .... 
> 
> اللغة العربيه ..





>

----------


## امـ الامارات

> 





>

----------


## امـ الامارات



----------


## امـ الامارات

> اللغة الانجليزية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## جريئة

الله يعطيج العافية ^^

----------


## شوك و ورد

بارك الله فيج اختــي,,

----------


## هند سلطان



----------


## هند سلطان



----------


## ريـــــــم

موضوع رااائع ما شاء الله ،،

متابعة .. 

ويزاج الله خير ،

----------


## امـ الامارات

الف شكر التفالعلكم معنا اخواتي 
هند سلطا ن كم عدتكي مميزه ومنوره في هذا القسم وما شاءالله عليج الله يحميج

----------


## امـ الامارات

[IMG]http://www.kidzone.ws/imageschanged/kindergarten/c-as-begins1.gif
[/IMG]



هااااااااااي كثير يحبوها لعيال

----------


## هند سلطان



----------


## امـ الامارات

*صباح الخير 
ممكن يابنات ملف انجاز التربية الوطنية لصف ثالث ابتدائي 

ابي افكاركم لو سمحتو*

----------


## امـ الامارات

الحمد الله حصلت المف في منتدى ثاني

----------


## امـ الامارات

اتمنى التفاعل في الموضوع وتحطو افكاركم

----------


## هند سلطان



----------


## Blue star

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

ليش يعني ما دخلتو صف رابع ف التجمع حراام عليكم  :Frown:

----------


## هند سلطان

هيه والله صدقج

----------


## ليندااااا

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

الله يجزيكم كل خير فعلا تجمع مفيد جدا

----------


## امـ الامارات

> ليش يعني ما دخلتو صف رابع ف التجمع حراام عليكم





> هيه والله صدقج


هلا اخواتي انا ما تعمدت هاي الحركه لانه ما عندي احد في الصف الرابع وحطيت التجمع ال الصف الثالث عشان اقدر افيد البنات الانه عندي خلفي على هاااي المستويات 
اذا حااابات حياكم الله وتناقشين على راحتكن المهم تستفيدون 




> يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي





> الله يجزيكم كل خير فعلا تجمع مفيد جدا


حياكن الله اخواتي

----------


## ام هزاع وميثه

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين خوااتي ماااقصرتن  :Smile:

----------


## امـ الامارات

محد يشاك ليش 
انا كااااتبه الموضوع للمشاركة يا امهاااااااااااااااااااااات
يعني نتناقش

----------


## misslord

والله مشكوووورة ما قصرتي بصراحه وايد حلوه اوراق العمل 
وان شالله نستفيد اكثر من بعض يا رب انا ولدي في صف اول ابتدائي

----------


## سنفونية

يعطيج العافية موضوع واايد حلو وبيفيد ناس وايدين

----------


## امـ الامارات

> والله مشكوووورة ما قصرتي بصراحه وايد حلوه اوراق العمل 
> وان شالله نستفيد اكثر من بعض يا رب انا ولدي في صف اول ابتدائي


اتمنى مشاركتك اختي ونفيد بعض 




> يعطيج العافية موضوع واايد حلو وبيفيد ناس وايدين


الله يسلمج مشكوره ع المروررررر

----------


## يمنات

هذه اوراق عمل للوحده الخامسه مادة اللغه الانجليزيه موضوع الالعاب
حلو كثير انشا الله يستفيدو حبايبنا

http://www.gulfup.com/X1knilh5xgc5

----------


## يمنات

ام الامارات جزاك الله الف خير موضوع رااااااائع

----------


## يمنات

ما اعرف كيف ازيد درجة ولدي في الموسيقى لانها موهبه 
فسألت المعلمه قالت اعمل له ملف احط فيه صور الالات الموسيقيه عشان ترتفع درجته
يعني الي تحب ترتفع درجة و لدها في اي مادة ضروري تهتم بالمشاريع و اوراق العمل لانهم يتعبروها نشاط
و حتى من دون ما يطلبو منكم في المدرسه حاولو تبدعوا و تبتكروا او حتى تطلعوها من النت

كله عشان اولادنا 
و اولادنا يستاهلو التعب

----------


## am haitham

يسلمو ايديكي انا بصراحة استفدت

----------


## سااروونه

يعطيج العافية ع الموضوع وااايد حلو وان شالله الكل بيستفيد

----------


## أم عووووش

يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي

----------


## يمنات

:Sobhan:

----------


## ام وعووودي

مرحبا الغوالي عندي طلب ياليت تفيدون فيه الاسبوع الياي عند ولدي اسبوع الاحمر يعني طول الاسبوع يلبسون احمر وشي مسابقه لافضل لوحه او بطاقه الي عندها فكره ياليت تفيدني 
والي عندها بطايق عن الالوان الثانيه الي هي الاصفر والاخضر تحطهن للافاده بارك الله فيكن

----------


## امـ الامارات

> يعطيج العافية وما قصرتي





> يعطيج العافية ع الموضوع وااايد حلو وان شالله الكل بيستفيد





> يسلمو ايديكي انا بصراحة استفدت





> ما اعرف كيف ازيد درجة ولدي في الموسيقى لانها موهبه 
> فسألت المعلمه قالت اعمل له ملف احط فيه صور الالات الموسيقيه عشان ترتفع درجته
> يعني الي تحب ترتفع درجة و لدها في اي مادة ضروري تهتم بالمشاريع و اوراق العمل لانهم يتعبروها نشاط
> و حتى من دون ما يطلبو منكم في المدرسه حاولو تبدعوا و تبتكروا او حتى تطلعوها من النت
> 
> كله عشان اولادنا 
> و اولادنا يستاهلو التعب


تسلميييييييييين والله افكااااااار كدوووووووووووووووم تعطينا داااااااافع نسوي مشاريع ونطور من عيالنا الله يحفظج 





> ام الامارات جزاك الله الف خير موضوع رااااااائع


مشكوووره

----------


## امـ الامارات

> مرحبا الغوالي عندي طلب ياليت تفيدون فيه الاسبوع الياي عند ولدي اسبوع الاحمر يعني طول الاسبوع يلبسون احمر وشي مسابقه لافضل لوحه او بطاقه الي عندها فكره ياليت تفيدني 
> والي عندها بطايق عن الالوان الثانيه الي هي الاصفر والاخضر تحطهن للافاده بارك الله فيكن


والله ما عندي فكره اختي اتمنى البنات يسااعدونج 
ممكن اكثر شيء فهمت عنج اشارات المرور 
او الهرم الغذائي 
رتبي افكاارك بس ابد ما عندي فكره

----------


## امـ الامارات

صباكم الله بلخير

----------


## misslord

مرحبا الغاليات انا بنظم معاكم

----------


## امـ الامارات

> مرحبا الغاليات انا بنظم معاكم


اكيد حياج الله اختي 
هني نتكلم عن كل شيء يخص عيالنا في مجال الدراسه

----------


## يمنات

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
اسمحو لي اشكر معلمة ولدي 
المعلمه الفاضله لطيفة خليفة 
معلمة الصف الاول مادتي اللغه العربيه و الاسلاميه
مدرسة الخالديه بنين ح1 الشارقه
لما لها من فضل بعد الله تعالى 
في تنوير و رفع مستوى و لدي مشا الله في الصف الاول و تعلم مهارات التحليل و التركيب و القراءه بشكل اذهلني فعلأ 
لما اراجع معه دروسه يفاجئني بأنه يعرف كل شي قبل ما ابداء اراجع معه 
معلمه مبدعه بمعنى الكلمه و اوراق العمل الي بتعملها و الكراسات 
و اسلوبها في التعليم فعلاً معلمة مخلصه بمعني الكلمه همها كله كيف تعلم الاولاد و تشجعهم 
اسلوبها الراقي مع الطلبه و اولياء الامور 
و حرصها على التلاميذ كما لو كانوا اولادها سواء في الصف او في الفسحه
بارك الله فيها و كثر من امثالها و يعلي شأنها 
الله يوفقها لما يحبه و يرضاه و ينور لها دربها مثل ما نورت دروب اولادنا 
و يجعله في ميزان حسناتها 
و اكيد لها دعوه خالصه في ظهر الغيب

اليس حريا بنا ان نقدم للمعلم الذي يسهر ليلاه في تحضير دروسه ..
وينير طريق تلاميذته .. ويهيئهم لمستقبلهم الواعد ..
كلمة شكر وتقدير وعرفان

----------


## يمنات

ام الامارات اعذريني انقطعت هذه الفتره انتي عارفة ظروفي انشاء الله بعد اسبوعين اخلص الاشغال الي بيدي
و نتواصل مثل اول 
بارك الله فيج

----------


## بثـينه

موضوع جميل ورائع ..

حبيت أدش وأشارك وياكم فيه ..

ولدي في كي جي 2 و بصراحه شاله هم الصف الأول من أحين ><

طبعا حاليا هم ياخذون تركيب الكلمات من ثلاث حروف و الضمه والفتحه والكسره ..
والحمدالله ولدي ممشي عدل بس مشكلته في الخط .. خطه رديء بمعنى الكلمه ><
وأنا مب مقصره وياه بأوراق العمل أسويله يوووووووووميا وأخليه ينسخ خخخخخ 
أبا أقوي مهارته في القراءه خلال هالفتره بما انهم بدوا يكتبون و قمت أقوله كلمات وأخليه يهجيها شفهي أول شي وعقب يكتبلي اياها في الورقه وأساعده باللي يلتبس عليه .. و ماخذتله قصص من المكتبه بحروف مشكله و واضحه و ناويه أسير مكتبه الفاروق يمدحونها بعد وباخذ له قصص أطفال زياده عسب أنمي عنده حب القراءه ..

و الحمدالله بخصوص القرآن من صغره معودتنه على الحفظ و أراجع وياه السور اللي حافظنها باستمرار و ان شاء الله مثل كل سنه بيشارك بمسابقه القرآن و ربي يحفظه ويجعله من حفظة كتابه العظيم ويبارك لي فيه ...

و اللغه الانجليزيه بصراحه ما عليه كلام ربي يحفظه .. هو يحب الانجليزي أكثر من العربي !!! يمكن لأنه من أيام الحضانه كان يتعلم انجليزي و أسلوبهم حلووو و ممتع بالتعليم بصراحه عسب جي صار يحب هاللغه ☺

الأكتيفيتي ولدي مب مقصر عنده نشاط زايد خخخخخخخخخ >>> الله يصلحه ويهديه و يخف من مشاغبته يا رب ><

----------


## يمنات

> موضوع جميل ورائع ..
> 
> حبيت أدش وأشارك وياكم فيه ..
> 
> ولدي في كي جي 2 و بصراحه شاله هم الصف الأول من أحين ><
> 
> طبعا حاليا هم ياخذون تركيب الكلمات من ثلاث حروف و الضمه والفتحه والكسره ..
> والحمدالله ولدي ممشي عدل بس مشكلته في الخط .. خطه رديء بمعنى الكلمه ><
> وأنا مب مقصره وياه بأوراق العمل أسويله يوووووووووميا وأخليه ينسخ خخخخخ 
> ...


الله يبارك لج بولدج و انشاء الله توشفيه من احسن الناس
طالما انتي باديه معاه صح لا تشيلي هم صف اول لان و لدج متأسس و عنده اساس قوي
و لما تكملي معاه الفتحه و الكسرة و الضمه ابدي معاه المدود و ولو في الاجازة و على خفيف عشان ما يطفش من الدراسه
الله يوفقه و يحفظه انشا الله و يبارك لك فيه

----------


## misslord

حبايبي ابغي امتحانات واوراق عمل عربي ورياضيات

----------


## عيون الغلآ

يعطيج العافية ع الموضوع وان شاء الله نستفيد منه

----------


## امـ الامارات

> من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
> اسمحو لي اشكر معلمة ولدي 
> المعلمه الفاضله لطيفة خليفة 
> معلمة الصف الاول مادتي اللغه العربيه و الاسلاميه
> مدرسة الخالديه بنين ح1 الشارقه
> ويهيئهم لمستقبلهم الواعد ..
> كلمة شكر وتقدير وعرفان


مبااااااااادر رائعه ما قصرتي ويستاهلوووون كل المعلمات الشكر خاااصه الي بيعملون بذمه وضمير

----------


## امـ الامارات

> موضوع جميل ورائع ..
> 
> حبيت أدش وأشارك وياكم فيه ..
> 
> ولدي في كي جي 2 و بصراحه شاله هم الصف الأول من أحين ><
> 
> طبعا حاليا هم ياخذون تركيب الكلمات من ثلاث حروف و الضمه والفتحه والكسره ..
> والحمدالله ولدي ممشي عدل بس مشكلته في الخط .. خطه رديء بمعنى الكلمه ><
> وأنا مب مقصره وياه بأوراق العمل أسويله يوووووووووميا وأخليه ينسخ خخخخخ 
> ...


ما شاءالله علييييج والله يحفظ لج ابنك يارب انا عندي ولد بروضه ثاني بس بصراحه ما سوي لها كذي بس الحين شجعتيني 








> حبايبي ابغي امتحانات واوراق عمل عربي ورياضيات


ان شا الله ما رح نقصر معاااااااااج 



> يعطيج العافية ع الموضوع وان شاء الله نستفيد منه


هذا هدف الموضوع ان نحن نفيد ونستفيد بار الله فيج

----------


## امـ الامارات

*فقرات املااااائيه الصف الثالث الابتدائي*

*كتــــابي*
هُوَ صَديقِي الْوَفِيُّ , وَ مُعَلِّمي , وَمُرْشِدي , وَهُو َرَفيقي في وَحْدَتي , يُحَدِّثُني بِالْحَديثِ الشَّهِيِّ , وَيُعَلِّمُني ما أَسْعَدُ بِهِ . بِنورِهِ أسْعَى لِنيْلِ الْكَمالِ . وَبِعَوْنِ الله أُحَقِقُ النَّجاح . الْكِتابُ نِعْمَ الصّاحِبُ , وَنِعْمَ الْجليسُ , وَنِعْمَ الأَنيسُ .

__________________________________________________ __________________
* بيتنـــــــا*أسْكُنُ في بَيْتِنا , وَهُوَ قَريبٌ مِنَ الْمَدْرَسَةِ. وَفي بَيْتِنا سِتُّ حُجُراتٍ: حُجْرَتانِ لِلْنَوْمِ وَالثّالِثةُ لِلْجُلوسِ , والرّابِعَةُ لِلْطَبْخِ , والْخامِسَةُ لِلْمائِدَةِ , والسّادِسَةُ خاصَةٌ بِأبِي . ولِبَيْتِنا حَديقَةٌ صَغيرَةٌ , بِها بَعْضُ الأَزْهارِ, وقَليلٌ مِنْ أَشْجارِ الْفاكِهَةِ .
__________________________________________________ __________________
*القطار*
سافِرْتُ بِالْقِطارِ مِنَ الرِّياضِ إلَى الدَّمّامِ, يَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ الْماضِي . وَلِلْقِطارِ عَرَباتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ , صُفَّتْ بِها مَقاعِدُ نَظيفَةٌ . وَهُوَ يَسيرُ بِالْوَقُودِ , وَيَنْقُلُ الرُّكّابَ والْمَتاعَ والْبَريدَ , فَيُوَفِّرُ الْوَقْتَ , وَيُساعِدُ النّاسَ في قَضاءِ الْمَصالِحِ الْعاجِلَةِ . 

__________________________________________________ __________________

*الرجلان*
لِي رِجْلاَنِ , في كُلٍّ مِنْهُما خَمْسُ أَصابِعَ . بِرِجْلِّي أَقِفُ و أَمْشِي , وأَجْرِي وأَلْعَبُ . أنا أَمْشِي في الْحَديقَةِ , وَأَجْرِي مَعَ التَّلامِيذِ في مَلْعَبِ مَدْرَسَتِنا . وأَنا أُنَظِّفُ يَدَيَّ وأَصابِعِي وأَظْفارِي , كِمِا أُنَظِّفُ وَجْهِي وَعَيْنَيَّ و أُذُنَيَّ .[/B]

__________________________________________________ _________________

----------


## امـ الامارات

بنات انا عندي اوراق عمل وايد عربي لصف الاول بس ما عرف انزلها الي تعرف ياريت تشرح لي بتفصيل

----------


## غاليةالروح

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خير وانا بنظم معاكم عندي ولد وبنت kg2

----------


## ام محمد858

> بنات انا عندي اوراق عمل وايد عربي لصف الاول بس ما عرف انزلها الي تعرف ياريت تشرح لي بتفصيل


هلا حبوبه
الاوراق الي عندكم حمليها في موقع تحميل هذا 
اول افتحي موقع http://www.gulfup.com/
بعدين اضغطي على Browse
بعدين اختاري الملف الي تبين تنزليه 
بعدين اضغطي على رفع 
بعدين انسخي الرابط و حطيه هنا
و تسلمي يا ام الامارات و الله يكثر من امثالج

----------


## يمنات

وقفة قصيرة مع النفس نتصور من خلالها دور المعلم في 

المجتمع يجعلنا ندرك ضخامة الدور الذي يقوم به المعلم 

وعظم المسؤولية التي تقع على كاهله فما هذه الألوف المؤلفة

من أولادنا وفلذات أكبادنا إلا غراس تعهدها المعلم بماء 

علمه فانبعثت وأثمرت وفاضت علما ومعرفة وفضلا .

فمما لا شك فيه أن أولى الناس بهذا التبجيل والإجلال هو 

المعلم لأن اسمه مشتق من العلم ومنتزع منه فالمعلم يصيد 

ببحر علمه على الأرض القاحلة فتغدو خضراء يانعة 

ولذلك .... 

يتحتم على كل طالب وطالبة النظر بعين الاحترام والإجلال 

والإكرام والتواضع للمعلم فتواضعك له عز ورفعة لك لذا فإن 

حق المعلم عليك التعظيم له وحسن الاستماع إليه والإقبال 

علية وألا ترفع عليه صوتك ولا تغتاب عنده أحد كما يجب 

الإذعان لنصائحه وتحري رضاه .

المعلم هذا العملاق الشامخ في عالم العلم والمعرفة وهو النور 

الذي يضيء حياة الناس وهو عدو الجهل والقاضي عليه وهو 

الذي ينمي العقل ويهذب الأخلاق لذا وجب تكريمه واحترامه

وتبجيله لأنه يحمل أسمى رسالة وهي رسالة العلم والتعليم 

التي حملها خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه 

وسلم 

يجب أن تحيط المعلم علامات التعظيم والتبجيل وأن يلقى 

التكريم والترحاب أينما حل

----------


## يمنات

ياريت تقلو لنا تجاربكم مع المعلمات و المدارس
بصراحه لما افكر في الموضوع اشوف كيف احنا الامهات لما ندرس اولادنا ما بنطيقهم و نتنرفز عليهم لما ما يعرفو 
فما بالكم بالمعلمه الي لاهي امه و لا لها علاقه فيه غير انها معلمته تخيلو الضغط الي على عاتقها في الصف اكثر من عشرين طالب و مطلوب منها انهم كلهم يفهموا و يستفيدو و تسيطر على الصف الي فيه المشاعب و الي نظره ضعيف و الي امه ما تراجع معه و الي نعسان سهران طول اليل و الي و الي ......
و عاد احنا نتذمر 
شو رايكم ما تستاهل المعلمه و المعلم الي بيتعب نفسه عشان اولادنا كلمة شكر و تقدير عشان نحفزهم و نرفع من معنوياتهم بصراحه انا لما زوجي يشكرني بحس اني اتولدت من جديد و يجي نشاط لا مثيل له و احب اكون احسن من قبل و اطور من نفسي هذه هي النفس البشريه 
لكن مدري ليش طبعنا او تعودنا على النقد فقط تعودنا التذمر 
انا اول السنه ما كنت متعوده على المدرسه و صف اول مسئوليه و كانت عندي ملاحظات اهمها ان كل معلم له صف بروحه و الطلاب هم الي يروحو له ...لكنه نظام الوزاره
لكن كلمة الحق تقال 
بعد ما تأقلمنا و عرفنا النظام و مرت الايام و شفنا تعامل المدرسه و نشاطاتها و اهتمامهم بدعوة اولياء الامور مره في الشهر على الاقل و اظن مرتين نشوف المعلمات يشروحو لنا كيف نعلم اولادنا و كيف يكون اسلوب التعليم و اوقات النوم و غيره و توعيه الامهات للتعامل مع الاولاد

اخر فعاليات المدرسه كان اليوم استدعاء اولياء الامور لحضور حصة مهارات التنوين مع اولادنا للصفوف الاول و الثاني و الثالث عشان نعرف كيف ندرسهم الماده 
تخيلو و كل معلمه من معلمات الصفوف يجي دورها بشرح جزء من الدرس
قمة في العظمه اسلوبهم شيق و مدهش و كل معلمه افضل من الاخرى مع اني ما اعرف غير معلمة ولدي و ما كنت ضمن المدعوين لكني رحت عشان استفيد
بارك الله فيهم و وفقهم لما يحبه و يرضاه 
و يعلم الله اني ما كتبت هذا الا لوجه الله لاني محتاجه اكتب و هي دعوة للاخوات لكتابة تجاربهن عن المعلمات او المدرسه الي تستاهل كلمة شكر لما تقدمه لاولادنا بناة المستقبل
خلاني احس انها افضل مدرسه و عشان لا انافق ما بذكر اسمها و الله مالي غرض

----------


## Um.Nasser

ضغط ورفع الملفات

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=855136

----------


## moon717

رووعه ما شاء الله تسلم ايدج

----------


## فرحة عمر

الله يحفظ عيالكم يارب وينجحهم ويطلعون الاوائل يارب

----------


## يمنات

هذه اوراق عمل للوحده السادسه لدرس الوظائف صف اول النظام الحكومي

http://www.gulfup.com/X2ul971ura1c0wo4

----------


## المزيووونه

هلا
ورقة عمل عربي للصف الاول

----------


## المزيووونه

و هذا الملف الثاني

----------


## المزيووونه

up
up
up

----------


## بزنس وومن1

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله خير

----------


## امـ الامارات

كل عام وانتم بخير يا امهات

----------


## يمنات

و انتي بالف خير و عافيه 
شحالج يا الغاليه 
وين الغيبه 
شتقنا لج واااايد
ان شاء الله يرجع النشاط مثل اول و احسن بعد 
كيف الاولاد و شو عاملين في الدراسه 
و انتي شخبارج تولهت عليج وااااايد  :Smile:

----------


## نقطة مسك

تسلمون جزاكم الله خير 


أنا بنتي فالصف الثاني الابتدائي

أريد أوراق عمل 

للغه العربيه 
و
الانجليزيه 
والرياضيات
والعلوم
والتربيه الوطنيه
والتربية الاسلاميه



ساعدوني جزاكم الله خير

----------


## امـ الامارات

> و انتي بالف خير و عافيه 
> شحالج يا الغاليه 
> وين الغيبه 
> شتقنا لج واااايد
> ان شاء الله يرجع النشاط مثل اول و احسن بعد 
> كيف الاولاد و شو عاملين في الدراسه 
> و انتي شخبارج تولهت عليج وااااايد


اهلييييييييييييين وسهلييييييييين بلغاليه 
انا بخير وعيالي كلهم بخير 
ومبروك اشوف اسمك لونه ازرق 





> تسلمون جزاكم الله خير 
> 
> 
> أنا بنتي فالصف الثاني الابتدائي
> 
> أريد أوراق عمل 
> 
> للغه العربيه 
> و
> ...


طالعي الصفحه الاولا وثانيه فيها ورق عمل حلوه 
يمكن تفيدج

----------


## nada777

الله يعطيكي العافية على هيك موضوع عن جد الموضوع كتير مفيد و انا بس اطلب طلب اولاد كي جي 1 شو يعطوهم؟ والله انا سجلت ابني و ما اعرف اي اشي عنه مع اني سئلت و قالولي انه كتبهم تبقى في المدرسة و لا يرسلوهم للبيت

----------


## عائشة السومحي

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباحك نور وسرور
صباح الاشواق والاماني 
بصراحه اريد اقول كلمة 
الموضوع جميل جداً ومنه افاده 
والاخوات حاطين المرفقات بكل رووووووووووووووووعه وافاده 
احب اشكركم شكر جزيل ع الجهود المبدوله 
بالتوفيق لكم يارب وانا استفدت كثير علشان اعطي النمادج للي عندي من اطفال

----------


## امـ الامارات

> الله يعطيكي العافية على هيك موضوع عن جد الموضوع كتير مفيد و انا بس اطلب طلب اولاد كي جي 1 شو يعطوهم؟ والله انا سجلت ابني و ما اعرف اي اشي عنه مع اني سئلت و قالولي انه كتبهم تبقى في المدرسة و لا يرسلوهم للبيت


كي جي 1 
بيعتمد على الارقم والحروف وحفظ بعض سور القران 
مثل الاخلاص والناس والفلق 

والحرف العربيه والانجليزيه مع كل حرف كلمه

الله يحفظه لج ويعطوهم بعد تلوين كثير عشان يتعلم مسك القلم بلاول
وبعدين رح يكون يجيب معه اورق عمل مثل الوجب وخذي الافكار

----------


## امـ الامارات

> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صباحك نور وسرور
> صباح الاشواق والاماني 
> بصراحه اريد اقول كلمة 
> الموضوع جميل جداً ومنه افاده 
> والاخوات حاطين المرفقات بكل رووووووووووووووووعه وافاده 
> احب اشكركم شكر جزيل ع الجهود المبدوله 
> بالتوفيق لكم يارب وانا استفدت كثير علشان اعطي النمادج للي عندي من اطفال


يسعد صباح شكرا 

وحياج الله

----------


## يابانية

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ابنتي في الصف الثاني الابتدائي والاخرى في روضة ثانية 
فعلا اوراق عمل حلوة شكرا لكل من ساهم فيها

----------


## nada777

> كي جي 1 
> بيعتمد على الارقم والحروف وحفظ بعض سور القران 
> مثل الاخلاص والناس والفلق 
> 
> والحرف العربيه والانجليزيه مع كل حرف كلمه
> 
> الله يحفظه لج ويعطوهم بعد تلوين كثير عشان يتعلم مسك القلم بلاول
> وبعدين رح يكون يجيب معه اورق عمل مثل الوجب وخذي الافكار


مشكورة اختي و انشاء الله راح اتابع معكم لنهاية السنه

----------


## تم تام

مدرسة فراك خصوصية ع الخاص

----------

